# Abandoned Farm In Leyland



## Adz1980 (May 31, 2010)

Near to my fiancee's parents house in Leyland (Lancashire) is a small abandoned farm.
One sunny day last year we decided to go for a wander round it and get some pics.

Most of the buildings are pretty derelict but luckily it hasnt been vandalised.
Some of the old farm machinery is still there but nature is slowly reclaiming it.

































The rest are in here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adztherat/sets/72157621356728324/


----------



## Foxylady (May 31, 2010)

Lovely pics and some fabulous bits of machinery left lying about. Nice find.
Welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## Adz1980 (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome!

I would love to know the history of the place and why its been left like that but cant find anything yet.


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (May 31, 2010)

From your second picture, looks as though there may have once been a fire?


----------

